# In the eighteen seventies



## rupertbrooke

How would you write in words 'in the eighteen seventies women's breasts became sexualised'. Would natural, straightforward Turkish for the latter be: kadının memesini _cinselleştirilmiş oldu?_


----------



## Reverence

"Meme" might come across a bit rude. Try "1870'lerde kadın göğüsleri cinselleşti."


----------



## rupertbrooke

Thanks, Reverence. How would you write in Turkish 'in the eighteen seventies?'


----------



## Reverence

"Bin sekiz yüz yetmişlerde", though one hardly ever writes that. "Yetmişlerde" is short enough to write in letters when you're talking about '70s, but it's far too impractical to try writing "in 1870s" that way.


----------



## rupertbrooke

Thanks again! If you wanted to say 'in 1870', I presume you would say 'bin sekiz yedi sıfırte'?


----------



## aysuny

"Bin sekiz yüz yetmiş yılında"


----------



## Reverence

When you pronounce the years, you do not divide them into two-digit groups in Turkish. You read the whole year as a single number.

1000 - Bin
1800 - Bin sekiz yüz
1870 - Bin sekiz yüz yetmiş

"Bin sekiz yüz yetmişte" - "In eighteen seventy"
"Bin sekiz yüz yetmiş yılında" - "In the year of eighteen seventy"


----------



## rupertbrooke

Thank so much, Reverence & aysuny! This is the only way I learn: break something down into its various components, understand why, copy it & hear it spoken by a Turkish male & female voice. An app I have called iTranslate is invaluable in this regard.


----------



## Reverence

Anytime. I always appreciate an analytical approach; learning why makes it far easier to remember how.


----------

